# Does your box reboot



## Pine Cladding (Aug 4, 2001)

There seems to be a couple of camps - Those that do those that don't. I'm just curious where your VM TiVo sits.


----------



## richw (Jul 27, 2002)

I was definitely in the "Yes, my box reboots so many times I'm sending it back" for a while, however it's not quite that bad at the moment, but still far worse than it should be.

I think I'm due a call from the Chief Exec's office again tomorrow though...


----------



## cwaring (Feb 12, 2002)

I've voted no because. even though I have had a couple of re-boots, I think they were just glitches (like too many RF commands at once) and not part of a specific problem; like richw is having.


----------



## mikerr (Jun 2, 2005)

Weren't most reboots caused by the TiVo not being resilient to temporary cable network errors?


nektar said:


> [Bug fixes completed with 3rd tuner upgrade]
> 
> STB no longer reboots when return path is lost.


...but personally I've not had any freezes or reboots at all on mine.


----------



## Pine Cladding (Aug 4, 2001)

mikerr said:


> Weren't most reboots caused by the TiVo not being resilient to temporary cable network errors?


That update made no difference to the frequency of reboots my box suffers.

It would be nice if we could access the logs to try to determine what the causes are. Mine seems to reboot for no apparent reason and it doesn't need to be doing anything more taxing than watching live TV.


----------



## richw (Jul 27, 2002)

mikerr said:


> Weren't most reboots caused by the TiVo not being resilient to temporary cable network errors?


Mine has been a bit odd. The half-hourly reboots more or less stopped a few days before AE4 was released, and it settled back to a reboot every few days, but versions AE4 and AE6 don't seem to have made any appreciable difference.


----------



## Brangdon (Feb 9, 2001)

I had reboots a few times a week. I've had at least once since the first update, but I've not noticed any recently. They happen when I'm using the remote, but aren't due to me pushing buttons too quickly.

It's hard to be sure more reboots aren't happening when I'm not around to notice. If there's no recording in progress, the only indication would be various settings getting reset - such as the Guide filters. It does seem to me that the Guide filters get reset quite often, but I don't know if that's because of reboots. Does anyone know how to find out the up-time?


----------



## °Keir° (Feb 25, 2011)

No reboot issues here.


----------



## sammyh25 (Feb 9, 2011)

Averaging 2 or 3 reboots a week but no pattern to them, apart from watching HD, some while recording and some while just watching TV.


----------



## Pine Cladding (Aug 4, 2001)

Damn, more reboots. I may be seeing some sort of a pattern though: Last Thusrday, Sunday and Monday rebooted 3 times circa 10:30, 16:15 and 10:15 each day.


----------



## warrenrb (Jul 21, 2002)

cwaring said:


> I've voted no because... I WON'T EVER SAY ANYTHING BAD AGAINST TIVO OR VIRGIN MEDIA.


Fixed your post for you Carl.

I pressed 'My Shows' tonight, and it rebooted, spoiling two recordings.


----------



## cwaring (Feb 12, 2002)

And what about the *majority* of people who have had no re-boots either? Are we all making it upi? 

Also... I should thank Warren as I think he he just caused my Tivo to re-boot (unattended) to spite me


----------



## geekspeak (Oct 1, 2002)

Going to have to reboot mine yet again because it won't let me delete any recordings again.


----------

